# Kleidung ohne Logos kaufen



## Siln (5. November 2005)

Ich suche URLs wo man Kleidung in guter Qualität und ohne Aufdruck/Logos usw. zu einem fairen Preis kaufen kann um sie selber bedrucken zu lassen. Kennt ihr welche?
Und welche Kleidungshersteller sind zu empfehlen? Mir fallen momentan nur 'Fruit Of The Loom' und 'Hanes' ein.

Wäre euch echt dankbar für Adressen von Internetseiten wo man sowas kaufen kann da ich viele Ideen für Textildruck habe jedoch nicht weiß wo ich das Material beziehen kann.


----------



## Meccan (5. November 2005)

ich denke zwar das du hier in der flaschen Kategorie bist aber ich schreib trotzdem mal.

 Besser wäre es wenn du gesagt hättest was du für Kleidung suchst

 Aber Fruit of the Loom hat einen Fairen Preis und eine gute Qualität!


http://search.ebay.de/fruit-of-the-...Z11450QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQssPageNameZRC0021

 Schau einfach ma bei Ebay vorbei.

 MFG Carl


----------



## Siln (5. November 2005)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort. 
Noch nen paar Namen von guten Textilherstellern wie z.B. 'Fruit Of The Loom' wären gut und direkt Bezugsandressen. Dies alles passiert übrigens im privatem Rahmen also werde ich keine 1000 Stück abnehmen  darum bitte nur Adressen/URL's etc. wo man als Privatmann beliebig viel oder wenig Artikel abnehmen kann.

Ich suche T-Shirts, Polo Hemden, Pullover, Kapuzen Pullover, Hosen, Six-Pocket Hosen, Jacken, Sportjacken (halt diese Zipper Teile oder wie die sich nennen, sowas wie ein langärmliges Shirt mit Reißverschluß in der Mitte) und evtl. auch Unterwäsche und Socken.

Ich möchte mich halt komplett Kleiden mit Sachen wo dann mein Logo drauf ist.


----------



## Meccan (5. November 2005)

Ähm Google hilft dir da bestimmt wo Bezugsadressen sind.
So einfach darfste dir das auch nicht machen, du bestimmt groß genug
um die adressen selber heraus zu finden.

MFG Carl


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. November 2005)

Zu Fruit of the Loom habe ich mich hier schon mal geäußert...
Zu Deinem Vorhaben: Schau mal auf http://www.world-of-textiles.com - dort kannst Du alles was das Herz begehrt bestellen.

Gruss


----------



## Ellie (5. November 2005)

Moin,

oder hol dir nen Spreadshirt-Shop, ist der einfachste Weg.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Siln (6. November 2005)

@Meccan: Wenn ich die Namen nach denen ich gefragt habe nicht kenne, kann ich schlecht danach googeln.

@Markus Kolletzky: _"mein Tipp aus eigener Erfahrung: Vergiss Fruit of the Loom T-Shirts.
Außer einem guten Namen haben sie nichts weiter, was ein qualitativ hochwertiges Shirt ausmacht."_
Was würdest du denn empfehlen?
Habe mich mal bei world-of-textiles umgeschaut jedoch werde ich da nicht schlau draus ob man dort auch kleinere Mengen oder Einzelstücke bekommen kann. Weißt du da zufällig mehr? Sonst muß ich die mal direkt anschreiben.

@Ellie: "Einfach" muß ja nicht = gut sein. Spreadshop gegenüber bin ich eher skeptisch.

Ich bin eh am überlegen ob ich:
A) die Textilien bei X kaufe und dann bei Y bedrucken lasse (dadurch hätte ich mehr Möglichkeiten und Spielraum)
oder
B) die Textilien bei X kaufe und dort auch bedrucken lasse

"B" wäre mir natürlich lieber, jedoch geht das nur wenn Preis, Qualität und Leistung stimmen und die Textilien die ich bedrucken möchte auch im Sortiment sind.

Ich habe schonmal vor einiger Zeit Textilien bedrucken lassen. Digitaldruck Pixelgrafiken auf helle Textilien und dann mehrfarbige Vektorgrafiken auf dunkle Textilien. Habe damals einfach bei H&M oder C&A unbedruckte Textilien gekauft und bin dann damit in solche Textil-Druck-Läden gegangen.
Dieses mal würde ich aber gerne die komplette Abwicklung, angefangen bei der Textilauswahl, von Zuhause aus erledigen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Um eine wie große Stückzahl würde es sich denn handeln?

meine Grammatik läßt am Morgen arg zu wünschen übrig ;-)


----------



## Siln (7. November 2005)

Guten Nabend,

geht runter bis auf Einzelstücke da es wie erwähnt alles für den privaten Rahmen gedacht ist, genauer gesagt nur für mich  Die meisten Sachen werden halt echt Einzelstücke sein, T-Shirts z.B. würde ich dann so 3 Stück machen lassen halt in verschiedenen Farben.
Aber ich brauche halt keine Sachen mit gleicher Farbe und gleichem Logo 2 mal, von daher könnte man sagen, dass es alles Einzelstücke sind.

Ich will halt nur noch mit Sachen bekleidet sein wo Logos drauf sind die ich selber gemacht habe


----------



## Ellie (7. November 2005)

Hallo,

das ist Hobby und da gibt dir kein Großhändler Einzelstücke raus... nimm einen Spreadshirt-Shop, bestelle einfach ein paar Muster und schau, ob die Qualität ausreicht. Ansonsten müsstest Du schon ein Lager anschaffen und das kostet einiges an Geld.

Das Problem haben sogar Copyshops, die sich dann nur weiße und schwarze T-Shirts zulegen, mache ich nicht anders, es lohnt sich preislich nicht Einzelstücke zu bestellen, weil Du dann schon inkl. Versand für ein einfaches weißes T-Shirt an die 10,- Euro brutto zahlst. Für Kunden nehme ich auch erst Auflagen ab 5-6 Teile pro Größe an. 

Also ist der Einzelhandel schon der richtige Ansprechpartner.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Siln (8. November 2005)

Also wenn man mal die Kernfrage meines Threads betrachtet hat mich dies alles nun noch nicht wirklich weitergebraucht: 

"Ich suche Adressen/URLs wo man Kleidung in guter Qualität und ohne Aufdruck/Logos usw. zu einem fairen Preis kaufen kann um sie selber bedrucken zu lassen. Kennt ihr welche?
Und welche Kleidungshersteller sind zu empfehlen? Mir fallen momentan nur 'Fruit Of The Loom' und 'Hanes' ein."

Ich weiß jetzt das Fruit of the Loom nicht sonderlich zu empfehlen ist. Aber was ist denn nun zu empfehlen?

Woher bezieht ihr einzelne Klamotten (T-Shirts, Polo Hemden, Pullover, Kapuzen Pullover, Hosen, Six-Pocket Hosen, Jacken, Sportjacken) ohne Logos?


----------



## cyberium (8. November 2005)

hallo:

check: www.citytex.de
qualitativ gute textilien, breites sortiment, flexdruck, flockdruck, siebdruck...
schau dich ma um!
tschö


----------



## Siln (8. November 2005)

Das schaut sehr interessant aus, vielen Dank!


----------

